# Anyone else's dog have a problem with Milkbone?



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry I don't use any of your products (Milkbones or Frosty Paws) but that sounds like a lot of throwing up to me. 

I would stop feeding her these products and starve her for 24hrs until you get expert advice or some sort of explaination as to what is causing this. Also if you can take her to the vet (I would).

Good luck! Feel better Sienna!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

How old? and is she pooping, maybe a blockage? 

Sounds like she is not chewing the bone. Might have a food allergy? Does she eat regular food ok? I don't think it's the mild bone....that would be really odd. Is the box damaged in anyway...maybe expired?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i only use the "small dog" size of milk bones because my trainer said they had too many calories and small size would be good for a golden. is the bone whole (when it comes back)? or in pieces. does your dog inhale them? maybe smaller would be better?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you say they have filling? Maybe that is it. 
I used to used the regular Milkbones (small) but Gunner's eye doctor said they have too much fat. Now I use Cheerios.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna is 2.4 years old. I bought the large size=large dog. The milkbone doesn't have filling, the only other new thing I introduced was a hollow bone with filling from Petsmart. She always has these, but never had the bacon filling before. She's also had the Frosty Paws many times before.

The milkbone comes up in pieces. She is acting totally fine otherwise. Drinking fine, poop looks normal.

The only thing that comes up is the milkbone, even after she's had a regular meal... that is why I am thinking it's that? I am nervous she now has a "particular" stomach since the bone incident. (inhaled a large piece of bone, ulcerated stomach, took steps for it to heal as per vet instructions)

She always loves to go to the treat bin when we get home for a snack, I thought the milkbones would be a safer replacement to the rawhide sticks and it would give her something to work on a little longer that just a quick bite, which is what she loved about the rawhides.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Whenever I've given those to Max, they come out the other end looking pretty much like they did when they went in. I don't think he digests them at all. He loves them, but they give him soft Milk Bone poop, so I don't give them to him anymore.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmm so i would think its something with the MB as well.

HAve you tried giving the puppy size instead of the adult size? maybe the small bones would be better?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might cut back on all the treats for awhile, maybe one or the other now and then. It sounds like alot of treats. I buy the puppy size and small milkbones and mine get two or three at most a day. 
Especially since she had that stomach problem awhile back, I would limit what stuff she gets.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We use both Milk Bone biscuits and Frosty Paws and neither one of our dogs have ever had any problems before with either of them. (Tucker is actually having his Frosty Paws right now.) I agree that it's probably time for the vet!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Maximus didn't do so well with the milkbones either, but when we were giving them as treats we didn't know he had allergies. He would barf them up just as you are describing with Sienna though...Clear liquid and chunks of milkbone. I doubt I was any help, but we cut out the milkbones and switched to the big Natural balance treats and he gets a few of those a day instead. =) No barfing and no allergies = happy dog! 

Maybe cut out the milkbones and if she is still barfing then go to the vet?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady had trouble with the milk bones too. He didn't throw up, but they made him very gassy. He too has allergies, and I know for a fact that it was the milk bones that caused this because I have been introducing new treats one at a time to monitior for any reaction. A day or so after I stopped giving them to him, the gas stopped. I'd stop them and see if the vomitting stops. Then maybe try a different treat (we like Wellness wellbars and Natural Balance cookies).


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Never had a problem with milk bones. Lately, I have been using Iams weight control biscuits. The medium size. She likes them just as well and half the calories of the medium size Milk Bone brand. I only give her a couple a day.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

When we were at PetSmart they gave Pippa a Milkbone and she threw it up a few minutes later. I have never allowed her to have one since.


----------

